# Μετάφραση ελληνική

## my80s

Έχω ξεκινήσει την μετάφραση του FET - timetable σε QT-linguist,

αν μπορεί κανείς να βοηθήσει ας απαντήσει.

Επίσης με λίγο googling είδα ότι δεν υπάρχει ελληνική ομάδα μετάφρασης στο gentoo, sabayon, lfs κτλπ.

Επειδή θεωρώ την έλλειψη αυτή μεγάλη τροχοπέδη στην ελληνική διασπορά του linux, πχ υπάλληλοι γραφείων,

χειριστές cad ευελπιστώ στην γρήγορη δημιουργία μιας ομάδας.

Αν υπάρχει τότε θα επανέλθω.

----------

## Slammer

Πρίν καιρό είχε ξεκινήσει μια ομάδα μια προσπάθεια μετάφρασης του Handbook καθως και του Νewsletter που όμως τελικά ατόνισε...

Ισως όσοι ασχολούνται με το Gentoo, που σαφώς είναι μια πιο "απαιτητική" διανομή, είναι εμπειροι χρήστες και γνωρίζουν αγγλικά οπότε η έλλειψη ελληνικής μετάφρασης δεν είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα.

Βέβαια καλό είναι, όπως υπάρχουν μεταφράσεις για διάφορες γλώσσες να υπήρχε και ελληνική, αλλα αυτό είναι θέμα εθελοντών που θα δουλέψουν προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση.

Το φόρουμ φυσικά μπορεί να οργανώσει μια τέτοια προσπάθεια εφόσον υπάρξει ενδιαφέρον....

----------

## orionbelt

Ιδού η σελίδα τής ομάδας μετάφρασης τού Handbook:

http://developer.berlios.de/projects/ghb-el-team

και η ηλεκτρονική λίστα:

https://lists.berlios.de/pipermail/ghb-el-team-lounge/

Οποιος ενδιαφέρεται μπορεί να στείλει μήνυμα στη λίστα ή να επικοινωνήσει με τον project admin.

Ενα αδελφό project που μέχρι προ τινος είχε μεγαλύτερη συμμετοχή είναι η μετάφραση του εβδομαδιαίου gentoo newsletter:

http://developer.berlios.de/projects/gwn-el/

https://lists.berlios.de/pipermail/gwn-el-team/

το οποίο επίσης χρειάζεται βοήθεια. Αν και από πλευράς δημοσιότητας είναι καλό να υπάρχει ελληνική μετάφραση τού newsletter, νομίζω ότι η μετάφραση των διαφόρων εγχειριδίων θα ήταν πιο χρήσιμη.

my80s: Ίσως θα ήταν καλό να ενημερώσεις τους project admins των παραπάνω δύο project για τη μεταφραστική δουλειά που κάνεις ώστε να ξέρουμε τι γίνεται σε κεντρικό επίπεδο και για καλύτερο συντονισμό.

----------

